# Recce: Babies Castle, Hawkhurst



## mr_bones (Dec 15, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon i was out on a test-drive with a friend. We took the car through the village of Hawkhurst and suddenly stumbled across a very dilapidated building with a mouldy sign outside that said 'Hawkhurst Castle'. We were busy with the test drive and so i returned today and recce'd the site. I gather it has been explored before under the name 'babies castle' which was engraved in stone at the front entrance.

After diving through the perimeter hedge i emerged in the main courtyard. The building formed a rough 'L' shape and joined onto a few scattered outbuildings. Presented with the marvellous pool, i resisted having a quick paddle and made my way round the site. It was apparent that after the buildings 1860's beginning as a Barnardo's childrens home, it was later ocnverted into a nursing home - ironically it could have housed the same people in retirement that had been there as a child!

I walked round the outside and decided to return when i am not on my own.


----------



## ollie (Dec 15, 2007)

thats a great find. its nice to find places like this at random isn't it.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Ollie, sure is - although i found out later i had seen pictures of it before. Just didn't know where it was!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2007)

Really nice find...quite a large site too, by the looks of it. Now, how on earth did you resist going for a swim?  Good stuff Mr B.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 15, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Really nice find...quite a large site too, by the looks of it. Now, how on earth did you resist going for a swim?  Good stuff Mr B.



I didn't have a costume? Wouldn't want to indecently expose myself!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice. Looks like an interesting place that


----------



## Kezza (Dec 15, 2007)

yep i want to go there!!!!!!


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 15, 2007)

Kezza said:


> yep i want to go there!!!!!!



you based anywhere near it Kezza?


----------



## King Al (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool love a castle, i was worried for a min there after there was no turrets on the first pics but it was all ok at the end


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting find, and an interesting question aswell, the 4th from last picture shows an alarm system bell box on the corner that does seem quite new (this type of box has only been around 6/7 years). What's the point of putting a dummy box on a building that has obviously got no alarm system on it.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 20, 2007)

I believe the place was only closed around 2002/2003 so they may have installed it just before the place closed down


----------



## King Al (Dec 20, 2007)

I doubt it'll even work, does the place have power? also how close are the nearest houses/ civalisation?


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 20, 2007)

KA - no power on, but the nearest house is about 10 feet away


----------



## King Al (Dec 21, 2007)

Well one thing for it, you first, let us know what happens


----------



## dungbug (Dec 23, 2007)

Whereabouts is Hawkhurst?................Nice photo's by the way!


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 23, 2007)

Dungbug - Hawkhurst is between tunbridge wells and hastings


----------



## thecornflake (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

I think this is my first post, if so hello.

I'm based in Tunbridge Wells, I'd be interested in visiting this place sometime. I haven't visited any before, but I do quite a lot of photography and love the photos of these old places. I'd really like to be able to get some of my own.

I found a list which you lot probably already know about that lists all the Barnados homes and what happened to them. There seem to be quite a few in the South East although I assume most are private houses now -

http://www.barnardos.org.uk/who_we_are/history/barnardos_homes/barnardos_homes_se.htm


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice, I seen this when deliving in my lorry back last year and always wanted to go back, I will have to take a trip there again.

S


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2008)

thecornflake said:


> I found a list which you lot probably already know about that lists all the Barnados homes and what happened to them. There seem to be quite a few in the South East although I assume most are private houses now -
> 
> http://www.barnardos.org.uk/who_we_are/history/barnardos_homes/barnardos_homes_se.htm



Hiya thecornflake
Don't think I've seen that list before...could prove to be useful to some people, so cheers for that.
Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Dec 3, 2008)

Noooo! Some of the pictures aren't displaying anymore. It looks quite interesting though from what I can see, I'll have to take a trip there sometime. Thanks!


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 3, 2008)

Cosmicmoon said:


> Noooo! Some of the pictures aren't displaying anymore. It looks quite interesting though from what I can see, I'll have to take a trip there sometime. Thanks!



I'll try and sort them out


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 6, 2008)

Pictures sorted


----------



## MD (Dec 7, 2008)

is it still in the same condition ?


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 7, 2008)

MD said:


> is it still in the same condition ?



More or less mate, might check again today


----------



## lillianaxcore (Jun 1, 2009)

hey, i visited this place back in '06.
i was wondering did you ever venture inside?
i went in with a few other people, first floor was too dark to explore and there was a large mirror at the end which was very spooky. second floor full of different painted rooms, floors falling through and place in large decay.
when i went the pool was in much better condition, i entered via the white extension as that used to lead into the main building.
over all a very scary exploration.


----------



## The monk (Jun 2, 2009)

There's not much to see inside to be honest the pikes had anything of interest away , if you go back check out the loft you can walk through it and onto the roof


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking forward to the interior shots Mr.Bones.


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 3, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Looking forward to the interior shots Mr.Bones.



Haha  

^ I never did go inside. Every time i return, it's either got druggies hanging around outside or nosy neighbors.


----------



## cagedangel (Oct 25, 2009)

hi there,am new to this site,but hace been inside the castle.however the castle is now up for sale and has been boarded up all the way up so is pitch black inside,but when i went there the upstairs wasn't boarded up.(just got to work out how to load up pics)exscuse me for my ignorance!!!


----------

